
Unicornify - danielovichdk
Https://unicornify.pictures
======
hombre_fatal
I used [https://unicornify.appspot.com/](https://unicornify.appspot.com/)
(defunct) for avatars on my forum in its early days when I had other features
to build beyond avatar upload. Until the unicornify service died, I used it
for default avatars.

My users loved it, especially since it was generated from hash(userid,
username). You'd sometimes get a unicorn grazing in the distance or one up
close staring down the camera.

There were jokes about whether you were part of the green / blue / brown
unicorn faction. And even years later, since it was the default avatar, people
would joke about "fine, then remove your current avatar and see who you really
are, I bet you're one of those filthy Greens!"

Good times.

I've tried reading the code on many occasions, but I don't think I'll ever
understand graphics.
[https://github.com/codingisacopingstrategy/unicornify](https://github.com/codingisacopingstrategy/unicornify)

------
mediumdeviation
For context - this was used for Stack Overflow’s 2010 April Fools
[https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/37328/my-god-its-
fu...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/37328/my-god-its-full-of-
unicorns).

The algorithm for generating a unicorn from a hash is quite interesting. It
looks like the site is down, but thankfully the internet archive has a mirror
[https://web.archive.org/web/20100428132341/http://unicornify...](https://web.archive.org/web/20100428132341/http://unicornify.appspot.com/making-
of)

------
claxo
:( code was in a Mercurial repo at bitbucket, now the repo link gives
"Repository unavailable Bitbucket no longer supports Mercurial repositories."

~~~
shakna
Seems there's a number of dead links when trying to hunt down this project,
all related to features being dropped by the host.

It was here [0], for a while. Unfortunately...

> Go 1.9 is no longer available. Please refer to
> [https://goo.gl/aESk5L](https://goo.gl/aESk5L) for more information.

I think this [1] is a working Python implementation of the project.

[0] [https://unicornify.appspot.com/](https://unicornify.appspot.com/)

[1]
[https://github.com/codingisacopingstrategy/unicornify](https://github.com/codingisacopingstrategy/unicornify)

------
solstice
Fun! The number at the end of the url controls the size of the picture
(32-128). You can just replace some digits/letters in the hash to craft a new
unicorn

------
outadoc
I love how this page has links yet isn't even HTML. Let me introduce you to
1993 :)

------
fouc
[https://unicornify.pictures/avatar/aa2a4aa8a5aa0af?s=128](https://unicornify.pictures/avatar/aa2a4aa8a5aa0af?s=128)

------
xg15
This sounds like a great alternative to SSH's RandomArt key visualizer. I
can't memorize some opaque string of letters and numbers, but if keys are
represented by unicorn avatars, changes would definitly be noticed.

------
dusted
yarn add unicornify

require('unicornify')(hash, {width: 512, height: 512, format:
'png'}).readStream( (err,data)=>{ /* yeah baby, yeah! </austinpowers> */ });

------
royletron
Damn the worse news is the source isn't accessible because BitBucket now
doesn't support Mercurial repos... as of yesterday they're not accessible
:scream!

------
smabie
I feel like these unicorns would be great for a geocities page.

